# Only 4 weeks and really hungry



## TonyaW (Dec 5, 2006)

Why I am I so hungry at only 4 weeks pregnant? I don't have increased nutritional needs yet right? This happened in my last pregnancy too, but not in my first pregnancy. I didn't want to eat with my first pregnancy in the 1st trimester. Now I laid in bed from 11:30 to 1:30am last night and couldn't sleep and finally decided I had to get up and make something despite having snacked before bed. It was frustrating.

With my first pregnancy I didn't gain any weight in the 1st trimester, but during my 2nd pregnancy I gained 5 pounds in the first 2 months and that pregnancy resulted in miscarriage. I guess I am afraid that it isn't normal to be this hungry already. I eat a lot of protein so it isn't lack of protein. I do still get nauseated right now, but only if I am hungry.


----------



## sere234 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was hungry from the get go!!! The first 1.5 months it was just more hunger than normal, then for 2 months it became ravenous hunger!! I ate every 2 hours!! Of course they were smaller meals due to morning sickness.... Last week I finally calmed back down to an acceptable level of hunger. So glad I don't have to eat ALL the time any more!!!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I was ridiculously ravenous starting around the same time, and lasting for several weeks, pretty much throughout the first trimester (up to week 12). Then, I would get the nausea after I ate - yuck! I chalked it up to being pregnant and also breastfeeding, which obviously requires more calories, but it definitely did calm down significantly. Now at 16 weeks I am back to normal hunger (and not overeating!).


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

You don't have increased caloric needs in the first trimester, but you might have increased nutritional needs if there's something your body wants that isn't in your diet at the moment. If you think about it is there a specific type of food that you're hungry for? B6, B12, and iron are the most likely.

With this pregnancy I ate massive amounts of eggs from weeks 4-6 until the morning sickness got bad. I've also overall--even with nausea--been a lot hungrier this pregnancy, but that may be because I'm taking Zofran which is letting me eat more. I find if I eat the "right" food (which varies) the hunger goes away... it usually ends up being something high fat (like avocados or eggs). I've lost 6 lb. so far.

My appetite didn't increase at all in the first trimester with my first pregnancy, but I went into it weighing more. Plus I wasn't breastfeeding. I lost 12 lb. with that pregnancy. I've had 2 miscarriages and no increase in appetite with either.


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

i was extra hungry before i even found out this time.. (so like, 4 days before i missed my period) and i had no idea i cuold even be pregnant so i wasn't just making up pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I might of been with the other pgs, but I can't remember, but I do remember being so very hungry with DS really early on.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Since your protein intake is already high, I'd work on getting more fat in your diet and reducing the amount of carbs you are eating. Fat will help you absorb those important vitamins and nutrients you need right now and reducing the carbs should help stabilize your blood sugar.

As long as you are eating healthy food (protein, quality fats, veggies and fruit), I wouldn't worry about eating too much--just listen to your body.


----------



## is it puppies? (Oct 30, 2009)

I was starving my whole first trimester and even had to get out of bed (actually even into the second) to have a yogurt or something in the middle of the night. I did gain about 12lbs but eating was the only way I could control my nausea. I am now 31 weeks and have started getting nauseated if I don't eat all the time again!


----------

